# white things floating in urine



## StranjeGirl

Sorry for TMI, but today when I went to the doctor and I gave a urine sample there were white things floating around in there. I mentioned it to the nurse and they said to mention it to the doctor, and that it could just be discharge. I didn't mention it to the dr because he was called out for an emergency and I didn't want to keep him (I see him again in 2 weeks) I do have a lot of discharge (normal for me) Could this be what caused it? ANyone else have this happen?


----------



## Honeypot

I haven't noticed it in any of my urine samples (but then again I haven't looked there) but I'll noticed some whiteish stuff floating in my urine at home. Im thinking its part of my mucus plug (as it's been not all the time in my urine but it's been coming out over the past couple of weeks)


----------



## Duejan2012

i had some floating around at my very first doc apointment and it turned out to be white blood cells and i have a uti. In my past visits i have had it too but my urin has been clean so who know what exactly it is lol. but just wanted to let you know your not alone


----------



## jessica.p

I had that happen the other day, and.. it was just TP :)


----------



## bettny

ive had this and my pee's always come bk just fine must be discharge MW hasnt seemed bothered by it either, it is a strange sight lol


----------



## xdxxtx

I'm definitely thinking it must be toilet paper. I've had the same thing in my last 2 urine samples, but I just switched to a different kind of toilet paper during that time, too.


----------



## Mommy626

i had that yesterday and today for the first time. I have been struggling with infections, so mine might be from either a UTI or a yeast infection. My midwife did say something about the infections increasing the amount of discharge I might have, so that might be why I'm only now seeing it (I didn't have too much discharge before now). If you're not having any symptoms of infections and your nurse wasn't worried about it though, that is a good sign!


----------



## FiNZ

I had it when I had to give a urine sample at the dr the other day! It was sent off to the lab because my dr thought he could detect some white cells in it. Turns out I have a yeast infection (eewww) so maybe it is something you should get checked out. I don't even feel itchy or anything, but I'm treating it now!!


----------



## miss_divine

It's the lining of your bladder. Whenever you wee, a little bit of the bladder lining is constantly being shed so that's what you're seeing in the sample. It's completely normal. You'll see more of it if your wee is more concentrated. It doesn't indicate an infection, you can't see white blood cells - that's why they use a test strip. It kind of looks like flaky skin.
xx


----------

